# OCN Photo Contest *DISCUSSION*



## stanrc

Please use this thread to discuss photos from PREVIOUS contests. Any posts that reference a contest that has not ended yet will be removed.

Previous Contests:

http://www.overclock.net/photography...-mar-22-a.html
http://www.overclock.net/photography...-feb-22-a.html
http://www.overclock.net/photography...-jan-25-a.html
http://www.overclock.net/photography...-dec-28-a.html
http://www.overclock.net/photography...-nov-16-a.html
http://www.overclock.net/photography...st-12-oct.html


----------



## Quantum Man

I apologize for the confusion of using 6 digits instead of 5 for the January contest, it was an honest mistake.









The picture is of one of my best friends and his fiancee during an engagement session last year. It was taken with a 5D Mark II + 24L II lens. Processing done with Lightroom.


----------



## Ryan747

i think the contest hall of fame should be updated


----------



## Lelin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryan747*


i think the contest hall of fame should be updated


Truth


----------



## Ryan747

bump maybe we can get some mods feedback on are questions?


----------



## stanrc

I will PM the creator of the hall of fame thread and see if they can update it.


----------



## Danylu

I talked to him on Flickr a while ago and he said he doesn't come on anymore because of school.


----------



## Ryan747

can another mod take it over?


----------



## Danylu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ryan747* 
can another mod take it over?

Yeah 'ownership' of threads can be given to other people. I've done this twice now :/


----------



## Mr_Nibbles

Can someone clarify the exact definition of "Perspective" for me? I don't know what to enter for the photo contest this month. Thanks!


----------



## computeruler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr_Nibbles*


Can someone clarify the exact definition of "Perspective" for me? I don't know what to enter for the photo contest this month. Thanks!


I was just going to ask the same thing


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr_Nibbles* 
Can someone clarify the exact definition of "Perspective" for me? I don't know what to enter for the photo contest this month. Thanks!

Yeah, Id like to know the same thing.


----------



## socofan74

Something with an interesting or novel perspective.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *socofan74* 
Something with an interesting or novel perspective.

Isn't that the goal of every photograph?


----------



## socofan74

It may be a goal for some photos but it is not achieved often. Get a perspective on something that people likely haven't seen before.

It's intended to be vague (like "DOF" was) - come up with whatever a "new/novel perspective" means to you.


----------



## Ryan747

As I posted months ago, The Hall of fame. Really needs to be updated or just removed and re-did.


----------



## Mr_Nibbles

If it doesn't get fixed somewhat soon I say someone should start a new one.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Are we going to have another photo contest soon? Now that I'm done with school and have an internship this summer at SF (aka subjects galore), I'd love to enter in a few!


----------



## Eek

Well the new topic is Dark and gloomy.. I think i have a picture in mind ^_^


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ryan747* 
As I posted months ago, The Hall of fame. Really needs to be updated or just removed and re-did.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr_Nibbles* 
If it doesn't get fixed somewhat soon I say someone should start a new one.

The HOF thread will be updated soon everyone.


----------



## Ryan747

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*


The HOF thread will be updated soon everyone.










Yay!


----------



## dr4gon

Done!









Ryan, where did your flickr account go? We lost some of your award-winning images







.


----------



## Ryan747

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dr4gon*


Done!









Ryan, where did your flickr account go? We lost some of your award-winning images







.


Oh! I got a new one www.flickr.com/rbphoto1

I made the new acc to buy flickr pro.


----------



## dr4gon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryan747*


Oh! I got a new one www.flickr.com/rbphoto1

I made the new acc to buy flickr pro.


that's silly, why'd you do that? I'll have to fix it next time I work on the thread.


----------



## Ryan747

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dr4gon*


that's silly, why'd you do that? I'll have to fix it next time I work on the thread.


I didnt like my yahoo email it was overly long and every time i logged into flickr i had to type it in. So i just made a new account with a shorter email and flickr name. Right now they aren't uploaded ill have them within the end of the week im waiting for my paycheck to buy it.


----------



## dr4gon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ryan747* 
I didnt like my yahoo email it was overly long and every time i logged into flickr i had to type it in. So i just made a new account with a shorter email and flickr name. Right now they aren't uploaded ill have them within the end of the week im waiting for my paycheck to buy it.









You know you can switch a flickr's account associated email address.


----------



## Ryan747

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dr4gon* 
You know you can switch a flickr's account associated email address.









Ya i kept trying that and when i logged in with another yahoo account it would come up unknown. I tried to figure it out for a few days and eventually said screw it, ill make a different one.


----------



## socofan74

So how about all these entries this month, eh??? lol


----------



## Ryan747

Hey dragon I got my Flickr Re-done, i will send you the photos that i had entered.


----------

